# خطوات مهمة في العمل المساحي:



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2009)

قبل البدء في اي عمل مساحي لابد من خطوات مهمة يجب علي مهندس المساحة اتبعها حتي يستطيع اتمام عمله بسرعة والجودة المطلوبة 
وفي البدء يمكننا تقسيم المساحة العملية (العمل المساحي) الي قسمين :


رفع مساحي survey 

توقيع مساحي stake out
وبصفة عامة:
الرفع المساحي : نقوم به في انشاء مشاريع هندسية (مباني - طرق -جسور وغيرها) لرفع معالم هذه المشاريع وعمل المسوحات المطلوبة 
ويكون بجميع اجهزة المساحة 


رفع مساحي بالشريط
رفع مساحي بالبوصلة
رفع مساحي بالثيولايت
رفع مساحي المحطة الشاملة
رفع مساحي GPS
رفع مساحي بالصور الجوية
رفع مساحي الاقمار الصناعية
 وغيره 
وبعد رفع معالم مشاريعنا المختلفة وتصميمها نحتاج لتوقيع هذه التفاصيل في الطبيعة وهنا تبداء المرحلة الثانية 
التوقيع المساحي :
وهو توقيع تفاصيل ماقمنا برفعه من معالم لمشاريعنا (طرق -جسور وغيرها )
عموما اي مهندس مساحة علي وجه هذا الارض هو يعمل في احدي الحالتين 
اما رفع مساحي 
او توقيع مساحي 
(نحن هنا ليست بصدد الحديث عن الرفع او التوقيع المساحي)

_*اذن ماهي الخطوات التي يجب اتبعها للقيام باعمالنا المساحية علي الوجه المطلوب*_


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2009)

*اذن ماهي الخطوات التي يجب اتبعها للقيام باعمالنا المساحية علي الوجه المطلوب: 

*

العمل المكتبي
اختيار الاجهزة المناسبة لعمل
الاعدادات الاولية في الحقل
استعمال النطرية العملية للمساحة
تصحيح الاعمال المساحية
كتابة تقرير العمل
*وسوف اتكلم عن اي خطوات بتفصيل وبيان اهميتها وتاثيرها علي العمل* 
* 
*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2009)

_*العمل المكتبي :*_
ونقصد به المعلومات المطلوب مكتبا لاتمام العمل في الحقل 
يجب قبل الذهاب الي الحقل توفير المعلومات اللامة للعمل والتاكد من صحتها سواء كان هذا العمل هو رفع مساحي او توقيع مساحي وسوف اضرب مثال لكل حالة :
المثال الاول : رفع مساحي 
نفترض انه طلب مننا عمل مضلع مفتوح لطريق بطول 10 كم يبدا من نقطة معلومة وينتهي في نقطة معلومة 
اذن المعلومات التي يجب توفيرها مكتبيا هي 


احداثيات نقطة بداية المضلع
احداثيات نقطة نهاية المضلع
انحراف النقطة الاولي
انحراف النقطة الثانية
كما يجب التاكد من صحة هذا المعلومات (اي ان هذه المعلومات تخص فعلا هذه النقاط )
المثال الثاني : التوقيع المساحي :
نفترض انه طلب مننا توقيع مسار الطريق الذي رفع في المثال الاول 
اذن المعلومات التي يجب توفيرها مكتبياهي :


احداثيات نقطتين لنبدا منهما العمل (او علي الاقل نقطة وانحراف )
احداثيات مسار الطريق
احداثيات نقاط اخري لضبط العمل بها
يحب التاكد حسابيا من احداثيات هذه النقاط عن طريق المعادلات المختلفة قبل الذهاب الي الحقل 

اتمني ان اكون قدمت شرح مبسط للخطوة الاولي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2009)

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع للاهميته 
في العمل المساحي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2009)

نوصل في الخطوات الاخري بشرح مفصل غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2009)

*1* 

 


قيم الموضوع بضغط علي العلامة في المنتصف


----------



## garary (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك رجوا الاستمرار حتى تعم الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك.


----------



## abdolkadr (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الرائعة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2009)

الخطوة الثانية :
اختيار الجهاز المناسب: 
يجب قبل الذهاب الي الحقل اختيار الجهاز المناسب لعمل الذي سوف تقوم به في الحقل اقصد بمناسب الاتي:


اختيار جهاز موصفاته تتانسب مع الدقة المطلوبة في العمل
التاكد من جميع ملحقات الجهاز 
(هناك ملحقات مهمة توفر علينا كثير من الوقت مثل الراديو مع جهاز المحطة الشاملة وغيرها من الملحقات)
عمل المعايرة الداخلية للجهاز الذي تمه اختياره والتاكد من جاهزيته للعمل
اختيار العاملة المدربة وذات الخبرة بهذا العمل


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 مارس 2009)

*شكر و عرفان*

جعلك الله من الآمنين أن شاء الله تعالى 

فبرأيي أنت رجل المنتدى لعام 2009 لما تقدمه من فائدة عظيمة 

لقد استفدت منك كثيرا 

جزاك الله ألف الف خير


----------



## igi2 (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي هذه المعلومات المفيده وننتظر المزيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي م دافع وزادك الله من علمة الوفر


----------



## garary (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي هذه المعلومات المفيده وننتظر المزيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2009)

*الخطوة الثالثة :*

اعدادات اولية في الحقل:
بعد التاكد من المعلومات المكتبية (الخطوة الاولي ) واختيار الجهاز المناسب (الخطوة الثانية ) نذهب بعد ذلك الي الحقل وقبل البد في العمل نقوم بالخطوات الاتي:



عمل فحص نطري (بالعين ) لنقاط التي يبد منها العمل (النقطة التي يحتلها الجهاز والنقطة التي سوف نوجه عليها)
هل هذه النقاط ثابتة ؟ اما تحركة من موقعها ؟
هل حصل لهذه النقاط ارتفاع عن وضعها الطبيعة ؟ (يحصل ذلك في الارض الطينية )
هل حصل لهذه النقاط انخفاض عن وضعها الطبيعة ؟ (يحصل ذلك في الارض الرملية)


بعد الفحص النطري للنقاط نضع الجهاز في النقطة الاولي ونعمل اعدادات الجهاز من leveling &centering (في حالة اننا نستخدم ثيولايت او محطة شاملة) اما في حالة استخدام جهاز level لانحتاج وضع الجهاز فوق النقطة
بعد ذلك نوجه الجهاز الي نقطة الاخري والتي يكون فوقها العاكس موزن تماما نقراء فيها وبذلك نكون اتمننا اعدادات الجهاز (الحديث هنا المحطة الشاملة)
نفس الخطوة السابقة نعمل قراءة في النقطة الاخري التي فوقها العاكس واخذ القراءات الناتجة ومقارنتها القراءات الموجودة عندنا والماخوذه من المكتب
(*في كثير من الاحيان لاتتطابق هذه القراءة يكون هناك فرق يصل الي 30 سم وفي هذه الحالة نفسم المسافة بين النقطتين (طريقة الالة الحاسبة)(البيانات المستخدمة في الحساب هي البيانات الماخوذه من المكتب) علي المسافة المقرؤه بجهاز المحطة الشاملة 
وندخل هذا الثابت في اعدادات الجهاز في مكان factar scale *


نعمل قراءة مرة اخري في النقطة التي فيها العاكس في هذا المرة تتطابق القراءتين معا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2009)

*الخطوة الرابعة:*

النطريه العملية للمساحة :
 يمكننا تلخيص هذه النظرية في الاتي :


العمل في المساحة يكون من الكل الي الجزء
للاسقاط (توقيع)نقطة تحتاج لمعرفة النقطة التي قبلها والتي بعدها 
تطبيق هذه النطرية يقلل كثير من المجهود والوقت 


 العمل في المساحة يكون من الكل الي الجزء:
افضل مثال لشرح هذا البند هو عملية الرفع المساحي 
فمثلا لانشاء طريق بطول 10كم 
لتطبيق البند الاول 
نعمل مضلع يحوي هذا الطريق بطول 10كم بحيث يتكون هذا المضلع من 20 نقطة فقط المسافة بين النقطة والاخري 500 متر ونضبط نقاط هذا المضلع . هذا المضلع يعتبر اساس الطريق (وبعتبره الكل) 
ثم من نقاط المضلع نعمل لرفع مساحي للجميع اجزاء الطريق . ويكن الرفع كل 25 متر (وهذا هو الجزء)
الكل هنا رفع نقا المضلع الذي يحوي الطريق 
والجزء هنا رفع تفاضيل الطريق كامله

2- لتوقيع نقطة نحتاج الي نقطتين :
هذا البند واضح لتوقيع اي نقطة محتاج لمعرفة نقطتين او (نقطة وانحرافها ) ولكن الحوجة لنقطة الاخري لضبط هذا التوقيع


----------



## المساح88 (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير والى الامام اكمل المسيره


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2009)

بكم ومعكم نكمل المسيره


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2009)

*الخطوة الخامسة:*

تصحيح اعمال المساحة :
لايكتمل اي عمل مساحة الا بعد تصحيحه ونقصد بالتصحيح هو ضبط وتصحيح البيانات المساحية الناتجة من عملية الرفع المساحي اوالتوقيع المساحي وفق معادلات معينه تختلف من عمل مساحي عن اخر . فمثلا معادلات ضبط اعمال الميزانية الشبكية تخلتف معادلات ضبط المضلع الي اخره وهي معروفه للمهندسي المساحة 
* ليست عيبا ان يوجد في اي عمل مساحي خطاء ولكن يجب ان يكون هذا الخطاء في حدود المسموح به *
في حالة الخطاء اكبر من المسموح به يحب اعادة العمل مرة اخري

*للاسف الشديد هناك بعض مهندسي المساحة ضعاف النفوس يعمل علي تغير هذه البيانات بحيث يكون الخطاء في حدود المسموح به حتي لايرجع مرة اخري لاعادة العمل* (سوف اتكلم بتفصيل عن اثر هذه النقطة في موضوع الاثار الناتجة من عدم الالتزم بالخطوات السابقة لاحقا ان شاءالله)


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2009)

*الخطوة السادسة*

كتابة تقرير العمل:
كتابة تقرير عن اعمال المساحة التي قمنا بها جزء اصيل من اعمال المساحة بل عمل مساحة بدون تقرير هو عملا ناقص 
التقرير يفيد الذي ياتون من بعدنا ليوضح لهم مافعلنا نحن ويجب ان يشتمل التقرير علي الاتي :


اسم المؤسسة
تاريخ القيام بالعمل (اليوم الذي تم فيه العمل)
اسم مهندس المساحة الذي قام بالعمل وعنوانه (مثلا تلفون)
الجهاز الذي استخدم في العمل
تفاضيل العمل
بيانات العمل
هذه اهم الاشياء التي يجب توفرها في التقرير وبعدها ضف لها ماشيته من الاشياء 
لماذا هي الاهم؟؟؟
تاريخ العمل : يوضح لي هل هذا العمل قديم اما حديث . وكم عمر هذا العمل حتي اضع احتمال وجود تغيرات معالم المنطقة التي تم فيها العمل 
اسم مهندس: حتي اساله اذا وجهتني اي مشاكل اثناء عملي في منطقة المشروع
الجهاز: حتي اعرف الجهاز الذي تم به العمل والجهاز الذي اعمل به الان والفرق بينهما في الدقة

اتمني ان اكون قدمت فكرة مبسطة عن هذه الخطوات المهمة 
سوف اوصل في الاثار الناتجة في حالة عدم التقيد بهذه الخطوات ان شاءالله


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود يا باشمهندس


----------



## هانى عامر (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع والشرح الوافى
مع تحياتى من ابن النيل الى اخى ابو النيل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2009)

لكم جميعا التحية الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## dida70 (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله منتظرين الجديد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه ***** *فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا*​ *إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به* *** **فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​ إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مارس 2009)

اتمني ان اسمع ارئكم في الموضوع


----------



## ابوهشوم (22 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​ إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​ إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا​*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​ إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا​​*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​ إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*​


----------



## igi2 (23 مارس 2009)

إحنا متابعين الموضوع الشيق 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرالك أخي الكريم ... وبارك الله فيك *

أر جوا من الاخوه المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته​


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرالك أخي الكريم ... وبارك الله فيك *

أر جوا من الاخوه المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مارس 2009)

محمدالشوربجي قال:


> *شكرالك أخي الكريم ... وبارك الله فيك *
> 
> أر جوا من الاخوه المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته​


الموضوع لم يتكمل بعد فيه جانب الاثار الناتجة في عدم تطبيق الخطوات السابقة جاري اعدادها الان 

لذلك ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين علي المنتدي تثبيت الموضوع لاهميتة الموضوع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مارس 2009)

*الاثار الناتجة في عدم التقيد بالخطوات السابقة*

_*في الحالة الاولي والثانية :*_


العمل المكتبي
اختيار الجهاز المناسب
الاثار هي : 
العمل المكتبي يقلل كثير من المجهود والزمن ويساعد في التحقق من صحة نتائج العمل 
وعدم الاهتمام بالعمل المكتبي ينشئ عنه اخطاء كبير تخل بجوهر العمل 
وعدم اختيار الجهاز المناسب من حيث الدقة وعمل المعايره اللازمة له يؤدي الي الحصول علي نتائج غير صحيحة ممايعني اهدار للوقت والمجهود


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​ إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا​*​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (25 مارس 2009)

يارب -اللهم إجزه عنا خير الجزاء
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## shereo (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمدجادكريم (26 مارس 2009)

والله أني أسأل الله أن يغفر لك ذنوبك ويدخلك الجنة على ماقدمت لمسلمين من خير جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 مارس 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 مارس 2009)

احمدجادكريم قال:


> والله أني أسأل الله أن يغفر لك ذنوبك ويدخلك الجنة على ماقدمت لمسلمين من خير جزاك الله خيراً


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو على مجهودك
شرح مبسط لخطوات العمل المساحى
تم تثبيت الموضوع
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مزن محمود (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك ويزيدك علم وفهم
امييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## abosalah1 (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع مهم فعلا


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل ...................


----------



## احمد عبد المحسن مح (3 أبريل 2009)

زادك الله يا هندسة من علمة ما شاء الله معلومتك المساحية شديدة 
انا بس عندى سؤال: لو مطلوب منى اعمل تصميم لطريق سريع اية هى الخطوات الازم اتباعها قبل البدء فى التصميم وما هى الترتيبات المتبعة فى الموقع(ملخصا اريد ان اعرف اول الخطوات لانى كل مرة اعمل فى مشروع لا اكون موجودا فى هذة الخطوات)ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
احمد عبد المحسن جديد بالمنتدى وارجو الاستفادة من خبراتكم وشكرا...


----------



## مصطفى محمود حميد (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمهندس اللى بجد بحبه فى الله 
كنت عايز اسال حضرته سوال بس 
ممكن اعرف ارفع منطقة من غير احداثيات ؟ بمعنى احداثيات افتراضية 
ولو فى بعد عرفت مثلا احداثيات حقيقية لنقطتين مثلا فى الموقع ازاى ارد النقط المرفوعة افتراضيا لاصلها الحقيقى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 أبريل 2009)

اولا : الشكرلله علي هذه النعمة ثم من بعد ذلك الشكر للجميع الاخوة في المنتدي 
واتمني من الله ان اقدم المفيد والجديد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 أبريل 2009)

احمد عبد المحسن مح قال:


> زادك الله يا هندسة من علمة ما شاء الله معلومتك المساحية شديدة
> انا بس عندى سؤال: لو مطلوب منى اعمل تصميم لطريق سريع اية هى الخطوات الازم اتباعها قبل البدء فى التصميم وما هى الترتيبات المتبعة فى الموقع(ملخصا اريد ان اعرف اول الخطوات لانى كل مرة اعمل فى مشروع لا اكون موجودا فى هذة الخطوات)ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
> احمد عبد المحسن جديد بالمنتدى وارجو الاستفادة من خبراتكم وشكرا...


الاخ احمد عبد المحسن جزاك الله خيرا 
اما الخطوات التي يجب اتباعها قبل البد في التصميم 
اذكرها لك مختصرة لانها تسعئ صفحات وصفحات وان اريد التفاضيل الي موضوعي في المنتدي بعنوان 
*(انشاء طريق مساحيا )* 



- عمل دارسة جدوي للمشروع 
تحديد مسار الطريق مكتبيا ( من خلال الخرطة القديمة وتوجهات مالك الطريق)
جميع معلومات الطريق مكتبيا من خلال المعلومات القديمة عن طبواغرافية الطريق من خلال التقارير القديمة 

عمل استكشاف لمسار الطريق 

عمل رفع مساحي لمسار الطريق عن طريق المساحة الجوية
عمل مساحة تفصيلية لمسار الطريق
تحديد نقاط التقاطعات الافقية (بطريقين العالمية من خلال الحاسب او ان يختارها من خلال مهندس المساحة )
تصميم الطريق افقيا وراسيا 

تصميم منشاءات الطريق (كباري +عبارات وغيرها)


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى محمود حميد قال:


> شكرا للمهندس اللى بجد بحبه فى الله
> كنت عايز اسال حضرته سوال بس
> ممكن اعرف ارفع منطقة من غير احداثيات ؟ بمعنى احداثيات افتراضية
> ولو فى بعد عرفت مثلا احداثيات حقيقية لنقطتين مثلا فى الموقع ازاى ارد النقط المرفوعة افتراضيا لاصلها الحقيقى
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


اخي مصطفي جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
ممكن ان تعمل لرفع مساحي للمنطقة المشروع بافتراض احداثيات لنقطة البداية مثلا (1000و1000) والصفر المخصص وبد العمل وتصميم المشروع وتوقيع التفاضيل الخاص بالمشروع 
واذا اريد ربط مشروعك بالاحداثيات المنطقة المحيطة به وعرفت احداثيات نقطتين يمكنك ان تنقل منهما الي اول نقطة في مشروعك منها الي بقية البقية النقاط وذلك لايوثر في دقة النقاط 
ماقمت به صحيحا 
يمكنك مراجعة الموضوع يتفاضيل من خلال موضوعي في هذا المنتدي
(* العلاقة بين هندسة المساحة والافتراض )*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 أبريل 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا​*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 أبريل 2009)

الشكر للجميع الاخوة ولادارة المنتدي علي تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## garary (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (6 أبريل 2009)

اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو
ممكن شرح لعمل ترافرس مفتوح


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 أبريل 2009)

garary قال:


> اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو
> ممكن شرح لعمل ترافرس مفتوح


اخي العزير جزاك الله خيرا
الترافيرس ثلاثة انواع 
ترافيرس مغلق: ويبد من نقطة معلومة وينتهي في نفس النقطة التي بدا منها
وهويستخدم في المشاريع المحددة والصغيرة 
ترافيرس موصول: يبد من نقطة معلومة وينتهي في نقطة اخري معلومة ايضا 
وهو يستخدم في المشاريع الكبيرة مثل الطرق والسكة الحديد
ترافيرس مفتوح: يبد من نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات (ويمكن ان تكون غير معلومة الاحداثيات افتراضيه) وينتهي في نقطة غير معلومة هو اقل دقة ولايستخدم كثير في الاعمال الهندسية 
وكل منها معادلات وقوانين 
المرجع التالي فيه شرح مفصل لكل هذه الانواع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 أبريل 2009)

مرجع الترافيرس
اتمني ان تجد فيه المعلومات الكافية


----------



## garary (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أبريل 2009)

نحن في الخدمة وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## نانسى العزب (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ربنا بجد يكرمك يا بشمهندس انا طالبة ببكالريوس مساحة وفاضلى شهر تقريبا على المشروع وبجد كنت فى غاية الحاجة لشرحك لاسس المساحة ربنا يوفقك ويبارك فيك


----------



## نانسى العزب (8 أبريل 2009)

بشمهندس عندى اقتراح لو فى استطعتك تنفيذه ان حضرتك تعمل فايل به كل هذه المعلومات وترفقه للمنتدى نكون فى غاية الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

نانسى العزب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ربنا بجد يكرمك يا بشمهندس انا طالبة ببكالريوس مساحة وفاضلى شهر تقريبا على المشروع وبجد كنت فى غاية الحاجة لشرحك لاسس المساحة ربنا يوفقك ويبارك فيك


الاخت نانسي 
جزاك الله خيرا ونحن في الخدمة 
حدد المواضيع التي انت في حاجة لها في اساسيات المساحة 
وان شاء الله رفع لك بها فايل مفصل


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (8 أبريل 2009)

*شكر*



دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> قبل البدء في اي عمل مساحي لابد من خطوات مهمة يجب علي مهندس المساحة اتبعها حتي يستطيع اتمام عمله بسرعة والجودة المطلوبة
> وفي البدء يمكننا تقسيم المساحة العملية (العمل المساحي) الي قسمين :
> 
> 
> ...


 لك كل الشكر باشا اتمني المزيد من الاعمال


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (8 أبريل 2009)

Thanks for anice interdection about surveying issue engr daffalla hope u talking more about how to surveying and how to


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا بك اخي سعد في هذا المنتدي


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2009)

هل توجد شروحات لبرنامج لاند سيفل 3 دى 2008


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

يوجد شرح من قبل الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج وهو عبارة عن ثلاثة ملفات فيديو باللغة الانجليزية سوف ارفعها لك في الايام القادمة ان شاءالله


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أبريل 2009)

اتمني من جميع الاخوة تطبيق هذه الخطوات عمليا لتحصل الفائدة منها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أبريل 2009)

*اتمني من جميع الاخوة تطبيق هذه الخطوات عمليا لتحصل الفائدة منها 
*
*جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## عبد العز (10 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير للجميع واسأل الله ان يوفقني معكم


----------



## n nader (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتير على افادتك جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو المزيد يا ريت لو حد افادنى كيفيه عمل resection على التوتال ووكيفيه عمل الاوفست


----------



## hopakhalifa (11 أبريل 2009)

*مجهود رائع*

مجهود رائع وان كنت اتمنى شرح وافى اكثر خاصة اتصحيح الاخطاء سواء كان ترافيرس او اى داتا وكذلك لو عندك نمذج رسمى لتقرير مساحى موجود وكذلك اخى العزير لابد من عمل كرت تعريف للموقع من خلال ربط نقاط احداثياتك باقرب معلم بارز موجود بالموقعواخيرا اشكرك على المجهود الوافر مهندس / ايهاب ابراهيم خليفة الدمام / السعودية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 أبريل 2009)

hopakhalifa قال:


> مجهود رائع وان كنت اتمنى شرح وافى اكثر خاصة اتصحيح الاخطاء سواء كان ترافيرس او اى داتا وكذلك لو عندك نمذج رسمى لتقرير مساحى موجود وكذلك اخى العزير لابد من عمل كرت تعريف للموقع من خلال ربط نقاط احداثياتك باقرب معلم بارز موجود بالموقعواخيرا اشكرك على المجهود الوافر مهندس / ايهاب ابراهيم خليفة الدمام / السعودية


thankyou mr hopakhalifa


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك رجوا الاستمرار حتى تعم الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك.*​


----------



## hopakhalifa (12 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله اخى العزيز انا مسافر حاليا اول ما اوصل العمل بالدمام هرفق لكم نماذج وتقارير تفيدكم بالعمل المساحى وايضا برامج موجودة عندى صغيرة ورائعة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 أبريل 2009)

hopakhalifa قال:


> ان شاء الله اخى العزيز انا مسافر حاليا اول ما اوصل العمل بالدمام هرفق لكم نماذج وتقارير تفيدكم بالعمل المساحى وايضا برامج موجودة عندى صغيرة ورائعة


نحن في انتظار التقارير اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أبريل 2009)

*نحن في انتظار التقارير اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## bobakr (13 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله في علمك اخي الكريم واكثر من امثالك واعانك على فعل الخير دائما


----------



## رياض رمضان (14 أبريل 2009)

موضوع لامس لب المساحة
بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم عثمان (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى دفع الله رقم موبايلك فقدتهمن الجهاز ارجو منك ارساله فى ايميلى [email protected] حتى نتواصل واعرف اخبارك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا بك مرة اخري في المنتدي


----------



## عياش معمر (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراو شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 أبريل 2009)

عياش معمر قال:


> جزاك الله خيراو شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


مرحبا بكم جميعا في هذا المنتدي 
اتمني ان تجدوا فيه الجديد والمفيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 أبريل 2009)

احمدعبدالتواب قال:


> *بارك الله فيك رجوا الاستمرار حتى تعم الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك.*​


بارك الله فيكم بكم ومعكم نستمر


----------



## mhdyabdalaziz (16 أبريل 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة المشاركين في الملتقى ان يبعثو لي طريقة على الجهاز المساحي تيودولستيشن
جزاكم اللة خيرا ارجو ان تبعثوها لي على الايميل الخاص بي [email protected]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 أبريل 2009)

mhdyabdalaziz قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة المشاركين في الملتقى ان يبعثو لي طريقة على الجهاز المساحي تيودولستيشن
> جزاكم اللة خيرا ارجو ان تبعثوها لي على الايميل الخاص بي [email protected]


اخي مرحبا بك في المنتدي
ولكن سؤالك غير واضح 
انت عاوز شنو دليل الجهاز ؟ 
واين من اجهزة جهازك لايكا اما سوكيا اما ماذا؟
فهم السؤال نصف الاجابة 
بارك الله فيك مرحبا بك


----------



## صبيح نصيف جاسم (16 أبريل 2009)

الاستاذ دفع الله....بعد التحيه
في تقديري المتواضع ان عمل سلسله من المضلاعات المقفله بحيث يكون طول كل ضلع من اضلاع المضلع الواحد 1 كم
بمعنى ان الطريق الذي طوله 10 كم يحتاج الى 10 مضلعات متسلسله على طول الطريق ومنها يمكن تسقيط المقاطع العرضيه للطريق وتوقيع الطريق بكافة تفاصيله بالاستناد على نقاط المضلعات المصححه هي افضل من عمل مضلع واحد..ولكم مني التقدير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 أبريل 2009)

صبيح نصيف جاسم قال:


> الاستاذ دفع الله....بعد التحيه
> في تقديري المتواضع ان عمل سلسله من المضلاعات المقفله بحيث يكون طول كل ضلع من اضلاع المضلع الواحد 1 كم
> بمعنى ان الطريق الذي طوله 10 كم يحتاج الى 10 مضلعات متسلسله على طول الطريق ومنها يمكن تسقيط المقاطع العرضيه للطريق وتوقيع الطريق بكافة تفاصيله بالاستناد على نقاط المضلعات المصححه هي افضل من عمل مضلع واحد..ولكم مني التقدير


اخي مرحبا بك في المنتدي 
وشكرا علي المدخله الجميلة 
لكن عمل 10 مضلاعات بدل مضلع فيه كثير من الوقت 
عموما الطرق تعمل بالمضلع المفتوح وتكون دقة عالية جدا 
10 كم مثلا ولكن في بعض الاحيان يكون طول الطريق 300كم 
هل اعمل 300 مضلع الوقت مهمة جدا في اعمال المساحة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhamad826 (17 أبريل 2009)

والله أخي الله يعطيك ألف عافية على مجهودك الكبير الذي بذلته على الموضوع


----------



## م مختاراحمد (17 أبريل 2009)

[يرفع الله اللذين امنوا منكم واللذين اوتواالعلم درجات


----------



## الفرعون الولهان (18 أبريل 2009)

*م/احمد عبيد** الميزان *

*يعتبر جهاز الميزان**( level)**من الأجهزة الشائعة* *الإستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية والمشاريع الحيوية مثل أعمال الطرق وتمديدات* *المياة والمجاري وإيجاد كميات الحفر أو الردم للأراضي ولذلك يعتمد علية المهندس* *والمساح في كثير من الأعمال. كذلك يعتبر جهاز الميزان من الأجهزة السهلة الإستخدام* *مقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى. وبواسطة هذا الجهاز وبعد عمليات حسابية معينة يتم* *إيجاد مناسيب للنقاط المطلوبة في المشاريع**. **

**وتصنف أجهزة الميزان من حيث* *الدقة إلى ثلاثة أصناف**: **

1- **أجهزة دقيقة: وفيها تكون فقاعة التسوية حساسة* *جدا كما تكون قوة التكبير عالية ويستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال المسح الجيوديسي* *والأعمال التي تتطلب دقة عالية**. **

2- **أجهزة متوسطة الدقة: وهي أقل دقة من* *الصنف الأول ويغلب إستخدام هذا النوع في معظم المشاريع الهندسية**. **

3- **أجهزة* *منخفضة الدقة: ويصنع هذا النوع من الأجهزة خصيصا لأغراض التسوية التقريبية كما هو* *الحال في مشاريع الأبنية المحدودة ولحالات التسوية على مسافات قريبة**. **


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

**يتكون جهاز الميزان من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية**: **

1- **منظار مساحي**( **التلسكوب**): **

**يتكون هذا المنظار من** : **

**أ‌- عدسة شيئية**. **

**ب**- **عدسة عينية – مسمار توضيح الشعرات**. **

**ج- حامل الشعرات**. **

**د- مسمار* *توضيح الرؤية**. **

**ه- علامة التوجية الخارجي**. **

2- **قاعدة مركب عليها* *مسامير التسوية الثلاثة لضبط أفقية ميزان التسوية (الفقاعة**). **

3- **مسمار* *الحركة الأفقية البطيئة: وهو خاص بحركة الجهاز الأفقية البطيئة مع العلم أن الحركة* *السريعة تتم بتحريك الجهاز باليد**. **

4- **حامل الجهاز(الركيزة): ويتكون من* *ثلاثة أرجل ويمكن رفعه أو خفضه حسب الطول المطلوب**. **

5- **القامة(مسطرة* *التسوية): وهي عبارة عن مسطره خشبية أو معدنية أحد وجهيها مدرج إلى أمتار* *وديسيمترات وسنتيمترات وغالبا ما يكون ارتفاعها 4 أمتار**. **



**أنواع* *أجهزة الميزان** : **



1- **جهاز الميزان الإلكتروني الرقمي**: **



**هو جهاز مزود بتكنولوجيا متطورة لمعالجة صور القامات لتعيين قراءة* *القامة وفروق المناسيب والمسافات الأفقية وعرض المعلومات على شاشة الجهاز وتسجيل* *المعلومات والبيانات في ذاكرة الجهاز الداخلية (كروت ممغنطة**pcmcia) **وتبلغ دقة* *الجهاز في تعيين المناسيب 1مم/1كم ودقة تعيين المسافات 1-5 سم ويستخدم الجهاز في* *العديد من التطبيقات مثل شبكات الميزانية الدقيقة والعادية ومراقبة تشوهات سطح* *الأرض والأعمال الصناعية والمساحة الطبوغرافية وأعمال الميزانية الطولية والعرضية* *لشبكات الطرق والسكك الحديدة وأعمال مساحة الأنفاق والمناجم**. **



2- **جهاز الميزان بنظام الليزر الدوار**: **

**يعمل الجهاز على إرسال شعاع ليزر يستقبل* *على وحده خاصة تابعة للجهاز تقوم بإظهار المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالمنسوب أو* *الميل وتصل دقة الجهاز إلى+ 10ثواني في تعيين الميول وتبلغ سرعة دورانه 600- 900* *لفة / دقيقة ويصلح للإنحدارات والميول من5% إلى 13% ويستخدم في عمليات تسوية* *الأراضي وأعمال تحديد الميول والإنحدارات للمشاريع الهندسية المختلفة**. **



3- **جهاز الميزان العادي**: **

**هو جهاز مكون من منظار ومسامير* *خاصة بالضبط وهو شائع الإستخدام في أغلب المشاريع الهندسية مثل القطاعات الطولية* *والعرضية وتمديدات المياة والمجاري ويستخدم فيه القامة العادية** . **



**خطوات ضبط و تثبيت أجهزة الميزان** : **





**عملية* *الضبط المؤقت للجهاز: وهي عملية إعداد الجهاز للرصد ويتم ذلك عند كل نقطه يوضع* *عليها الجهاز لأخذ القراءات وذلك بأن تفرد أرجل الحامل الثلاثة وذلك بارتفاع مناسب* *وتغرس في الأرض جيدا ويراعى أن تكون المسافات بين الأرجل الثلاثة متساوية تقريبا* *وأن تكون قاعدة الحامل في مستوى أفقي تقريبا ومن ثم يركب عليه جهاز الميزان ويربط* *به بواسطة المسمار الموجود أسفل قاعدة الحامل**. **

**يتم ضبط فقاعة ميزان التسوية* *الدائري إما عن طريق مسامير التسوية الثلاثة وذلك بوضع الجهاز موازي لمسمارين ومن* *ثم يحركان مع بعضهما إما للداخل أو للخارج حتى تقترب من المنتصف ثم يلف الجهاز** 90**درجة ويحرك المسمار الثالث حتى تقترب الفقاعة من المنتصف , تكرر هذه العملية حتى* *تصبح الفقاعة في المنتصف. وفي بعض الأجهزة يتم ضبط الأفقية عن طريق الذراع* *الاسطوانية وذلك بتحريك الجهاز حركة رحويه على قاعدة الحامل**. **

**تتم عملية* *التطبيق (إزالة البارالاكس) وذلك بتطبيق صورة الهدف(القامة) على مستوى حامل الشعرات* *داخل المنظار وذلك بوضع ورقه بيضاء أمام العدسة الشيئية ثم نحرك مسمار توضيح* *الشعرات حتى تصبح في أوضح صوره ثم يوجه المنظار باتجاه الهدف(القامة) ويحرك مسمار* *توضيح الرؤية إلى أن تتضح صورة الهدف تماما**. **

**ملاحظة**: **

**طريقة الضبط* *لجميع أنواع أجهزة الميزان متقاربة مع وجود اختلافات بسيطة**. **



**طريقة* *أخذ القراءة من على القامة**: **

**تؤخذ القراءة على القامة الرأسية فوق نقاط سطح* *الأرض وذلك عند الشعرة الوسطى الأفقية لحامل الشعرات داخل منظار الجهاز** . **

**تؤخذ القراءة بالأمتار والديسيمترات والسنتيمترات مباشرة أما المليمترات* *فتؤخذ بالتقدير. (مثال 1.645 مترا**).*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أبريل 2009)

الفرعون الولهان قال:


> *م/احمد عبيد** الميزان *
> 
> *يعتبر جهاز الميزان**( level)**من الأجهزة الشائعة**الإستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية والمشاريع الحيوية مثل أعمال الطرق وتمديدات**المياة والمجاري وإيجاد كميات الحفر أو الردم للأراضي ولذلك يعتمد علية المهندس**والمساح في كثير من الأعمال. كذلك يعتبر جهاز الميزان من الأجهزة السهلة الإستخدام**مقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى. وبواسطة هذا الجهاز وبعد عمليات حسابية معينة يتم**إيجاد مناسيب للنقاط المطلوبة في المشاريع**. **
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخي م احمد
ومذيد من المعلومات القيمة عن اجهزة المساحة 
نحن في حوجة لمثل هذه التعريفات المختضرة القيمة 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## طوكر (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وسوف أمدكم ببعض الأجهزة ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## طوكر (20 أبريل 2009)

*كتالوج جهاز البيلدر*

الأخوة الأعزاء
مرفق كتالوج جهاز البيلدر من اللايكا


----------



## م.المزوغي (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله 1000 خير علي المواضيع الدسمة 

والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا 
تحياتي 

eng_aimen​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hosam2182 (21 أبريل 2009)

ممكن طريقة استخدام التوتال ستيشن لايكا بصورة واضحة


----------



## hemo adly (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ومشكورين على الافادة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2009)

hosam2182 قال:


> ممكن طريقة استخدام التوتال ستيشن لايكا بصورة واضحة


ائهم فهم كثر 
يوجد لشركة لايكا اكثر من خمسة سلسلات
1- سلسة 300 وهي تضم 301 و 302 ....................
2- سلسلة 400 وهي تضم 407 و403 ......................
3 سلسلة 700 وهي تضم 705 و703 ..................... 
4- سلسلة 1100 
5- سلسلة 1200 وتضم 1200و1201 ...............
وغيرها 
اي سلسلة متشابهها في طريقة عملها ولكن الاختلف في الدقة 
حدد اي سلسلة تود ان تعرف استخدامها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طوكر (22 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة لجهاز توتال استيشن (Builder RM300) حتى شركة اللايكا في جدة ما طبعوا حتى الآن دليل الإستخدام ولو طبع سأنزله هنا على الفور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي مجهود اخي طوكر 

علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي


----------



## طوكر (22 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لله يا أخي دفع الله حمدان فأنا تعلمت منك الكثير من خلال مذكراتك التي نزلتها من هذا الموقع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## بقيع (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذه المواضيع المميزة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## نزار3 (24 أبريل 2009)

جازاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 أبريل 2009)

ايهما افضل اخي الدكتور طريقة rtk اما طريقة static في عملية تثبيت نقاط التحكم الافقية ؟
هل الاحداثيات الناتجة مباشرة من عملية rtk صحيح 100% ؟


----------



## طوكر (25 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات عن جهاز التوتال (Builder R300M & R200M)*

مرفق ملفات يوجد فيها بيانات عن جهاز البيلدر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي طوكر


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (28 أبريل 2009)

*ما اجمل الاحساس بالفرح ولكن الحزن سيد الموقف فبلا حزن ليس هناك متسع للفرح*



دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> *علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


ما اجمل الاحساس بالفرح ولكن الحزن سيد الموقف فبلا حزن ليس هناك متسع للفرح 
fore more care full we need to be faith full for enjoy our sadness and happyness


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## اســــــــامـــــه (30 أبريل 2009)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــك


----------



## اســــــــامـــــه (30 أبريل 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> *علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


 يا بشمهندس مش عجبك شغل المساحه
دا حنا بنتمني اليوم اللي نخلص فيه عشان نشتغله


----------



## مهندس رواوص (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي دفع الله تحية طيبة , ارغب فى الحصول على شرح واضح ومختصر لاستعمال جهاز التوتل استيشن 
نوع leica tc407 
 مع خالص تحياتي لك


----------



## التلاوى (2 مايو 2009)

شكراا جزيلا ال


----------



## الكلثمي (3 مايو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل / دفع الله حمدان 


*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا​*

*إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*​ 

*يشرفني ان تكون اول مشاركة لي بشكري لك *

*وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه *​ 
*الف شكر ويعطيك الف عافيه *​


----------



## هاجس اليمن (3 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هيكارو (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزييييييييييلا على المعلومات جازاك الله كل خير عن كل المساحين المبتدئين مثلي..


----------



## fatma salih (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وجعلك ذخرا للوطن


----------



## chupchupina (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
ألقى عرح مبسط ل بنامج(surver) أو (autoland desk)؟


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*​


----------



## fageery (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي ابو أحمد، أرجو إضافة المصطلحات الإنجليزية لزيادة الفهم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 مايو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]


----------



## ashraf_wady (10 مايو 2009)

بالله الموضوع ممتاز بس عاوز اعرف كيف استلم خنزيره بالتودوليت بالله عليكم ضرورى


----------



## ashraf_wady (10 مايو 2009)

فى انتظار الرد ضرورى جدااا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

مشكوووورين أخوتي و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا ومشكوووووور عليها


----------



## حـــــلا (14 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
*والله أني أسأل الله أن يغفر لك ذنوبك ويدخلك الجنة على ماقدمت لمسلمين من خير جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 مايو 2009)

حـــــلا قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا اخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
> *والله أني أسأل الله أن يغفر لك ذنوبك ويدخلك الجنة على ماقدمت لمسلمين من خير جزاك الله خيراً*​


شكرا لكم وانتم 
فقدمتوا لي الكثير


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (17 مايو 2009)

quest:
1/ how to caulclate the toe in road section with 2 cross formslope


----------



## سانقوتش (17 مايو 2009)

*اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وماتاخر.. وقهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار .. وادخلهم الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والشهداء والصالحين واجعل دعائهم مستجاب فى الدنيا والاخرة .. اللهم آميييييييييييييييين.*​


----------



## YASSIND (17 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 مايو 2009)

سعد مبارك سعد قال:


> quest:
> 1/ how to caulclate the toe in road section with 2 cross formslope



الاخ سعد شكرا علي مشاركتك 
لحساب toe في القطاعات العرضية في الطرق ارجو شاكر مراجعة موضوعنا في المنتدي
كيفية الاستفادة من برنامج الاكسل في حساب كميات الطرق 
تجد فيه كل معادلات القطاع العرضي للطريق

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحزن النبيل (18 مايو 2009)

ندعو لك المولى بالتوفيق


----------



## الحزن النبيل (18 مايو 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا
إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا


معلومات قيمة م. هجو

مع العلم بأن هناك تفاصيل غاية في الأهمية كانت غائبة تماماً عن عملي كمساح

ولازلت اتابع بكثير من اللهفة وقليل من الصبر 

لك ودي

ومزيد من التألق*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا
إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*


----------



## علاء ابوراس (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررر اخي دافع وبارك الله فيك،،،،،،،،،،،،،، تحياتي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا
إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*


----------



## ali992 (18 مايو 2009)

*



*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
اخي علي


----------



## asained (19 مايو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ودالحله (19 مايو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ياخي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مايو 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا
إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*


----------



## محمدين علي (23 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم دفع الله حمدان شكرا لك علي هذه الموضوعات الجميلة جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدين علي (23 مايو 2009)

اخواني الأغزاء اريد اريد اي شرح جي بي اس لايكا 1200 ضروري انا محتاجه عربي و شكرا


----------



## ali areef (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي دفع الله وجزاك عنا كل خير 
وصدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم حيث قال "خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه"


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 مايو 2009)




----------



## محتاج فرصه (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونأمل التثبيت


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 مايو 2009)

*ازرع جمـيلاً ولـو في غـير مـوضعه **فــلا يـضـيع جمــيل أينما زُرعا
إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا*​


----------



## hmadagogo (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك شكرررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## مازن القدسي (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اريد منك يا اخي المدخل لعمل الساحه في الطرق 0(تسليم نسار الطريق)ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 مايو 2009)

مازن القدسي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اريد منك يا اخي المدخل لعمل الساحه في الطرق 0(تسليم نسار الطريق)ولك جزيل الشكر


 الاخ العزيز مرحبا 
السؤال غير واضح
انت تريد الكتاب اما فكرة عن كيفية تسليم مسار الطريق

فالكتاب الكامل الان تحت الطبع يطبع تحت اشراف احدي دور النشر العربية 
هناك مذكرة مختضرة عن الكتاب فهي موجودة في الموقع في الموضوع 
المدخل للعمل المساحة في الطرق


----------



## اكرم جبار (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## كريازى (28 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

*


----------



## جغرافى العرب (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
انا فى كلية اداب قسم جغرافيا الفرقة الاولى
وناوى ان شاء اللّة ادخل شعبة مساحة ياريت تقولى المجالات الى بيشتغل فيها المهندس المساحى
وحضرتك خريج اية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 مايو 2009)

جغرافى العرب قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم
> انا فى كلية اداب قسم جغرافيا الفرقة الاولى
> وناوى ان شاء اللّة ادخل شعبة مساحة ياريت تقولى المجالات الى بيشتغل فيها المهندس المساحى
> وحضرتك خريج اية


 مرحبا اخي الكريم
انا خريج كلية الهندسة - هندسة مساحة 
جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
السودان 
والمهندس المساحي بعمل في مجالات كثيره منها علي سبيل الذكر

الطرق والكباري
الانشاءات
المطارات
البترول
السدود
التعدين
الملاحة الجوية والبحرية
وغيرها من المجالات الاخري


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (2 يونيو 2009)

_مشكورعلى هذه المعلومات الدقيقة وارجوا الاستمرار ._
_ولكنى ارجوا منك شرح معادلة تصيحح الاحداثيات. لمعرفة نسبة الخطاء_


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (2 يونيو 2009)

فى حالة عدم وجود نقطتين كيف يتصرف الذى يقوم بالرفع المساحى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يونيو 2009)

على محمد مفتاح قال:


> فى حالة عدم وجود نقطتين كيف يتصرف الذى يقوم بالرفع المساحى


في اي عمل مساحي لابد من وجود 
اما نقطة واحدةمعلومة الاحداثيات وانحراف هذه النقطة عن الشمال 
او نقطتتين معلومتي الاحداثيات 

في حالة عدم وجود نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات في المنطقة المراد عمل رفع مساحي لها يمكننا فرض احداثيات لها (لكن في حالة تنزيل هذه المنطقة علي الخرائط يجب ربطها باقرب نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات )


----------



## ابراهيم القديرى (2 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل مشكور على المجهود ولكن هذة الاشياء من اساسيات العمل المساحى ينبغى للمساح معرفتها ياريت تاتو بمواضيع لها فائدة وحديثة وشكرا على كلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يونيو 2009)

ابراهيم القديرى قال:


> الاخ الفاضل مشكور على المجهود ولكن هذة الاشياء من اساسيات العمل المساحى ينبغى للمساح معرفتها ياريت تاتو بمواضيع لها فائدة وحديثة وشكرا على كلا


 اخ ابراهيم 
بارك الله فيك 
نحن نعتقد ان هذه المواضيع ذات فائدة ومتجددة
واتمني لو عندك جديد ان طرحه لنا حتي نستفيد منه 

فلاتبخس الناس اشيائهم 
نحن في انتظار لنري الجديد المفيد

اني اري جعجعة ولاري طحينه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يونيو 2009)




----------



## خرامة 20 (3 يونيو 2009)

أوضح طريقة عمل توتل استيشن سوكيا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يونيو 2009)

خرامة 20 قال:


> أوضح طريقة عمل توتل استيشن سوكيا


 
في المنتدي موضوع كيفية العمل بجهاز سوكيا وبالعربي للاخ عمر محمد عثمان 
ارجو الاطلاع عليه فهو مفيد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bahaaddeen mohamme (5 يونيو 2009)

thanks alot and god bless you


----------



## محمودحنفي (5 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kamar (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ومشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يونيو 2009)

باراك الله فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bitbash (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكور علي الموضوع ، استفدنا منو الكثير
وموافقه جدا علي زولا شغلتو مساحه دي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 يونيو 2009)




----------



## د كمال (7 يونيو 2009)

كم انت رائع ايها البروف 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saeed10 (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واستمر في اعطاء ماعندك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ابوالنصر عمر (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله والله موضوع جميل وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراا عن ما تفعله اخوك 
اخوك عمر فتح الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ابو ساره111 (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي المعلومات الجميله


----------



## عبد الحميد الامين (13 يونيو 2009)

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكورين على ماتقدموه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يونيو 2009)

باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اخ دفع تقوم بشرح جهاز جي بي اس ليكا 1200 لكي تعم الفائدة علي المنتدي
و شكرا و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عبدالمجيد09 (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هده المعلومات المفيدة...


----------



## بت عمر (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياهجو
لو سمحت شرح لإستخدام توتال (trimble) 
وبرنامج اللاند


----------



## عبدةو (21 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لطيف احمد لطيف (22 يونيو 2009)

لدينا مساحة 240 متر طول و35 متر عرض اريد تثبيتها على الارض وبجهاز ups هل ممكن طريقة مبسطة للتثبيت مشكورين جدا


----------



## محمدالعجيري (23 يونيو 2009)

كلام جميل ماقدر اقول كلام تاني---------بارك الله فيكم\\\\\\\\اخوكم\\\مساح اراضي محمد العجيري\\مقيم في دوله الكويت


----------



## عبداللطيف الزغبي (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على ماتقدمه من معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يونيو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابو المصري (29 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا على هذا العمل*

اخي كيف يمكن لنا اخراج الاحداثيات:63:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يونيو 2009)

معتصم ابو المصري قال:


> اخي كيف يمكن لنا اخراج الاحداثيات:63:


 استخرج الاحداثيات من ...........؟
سؤال ناقض اخي معتصم حدد وان شاء تجد الاجابة


----------



## rasoul (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرر على هذا الشرح يا عزيزي


----------



## ماجد البقمي (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الطرح


تحياتي لك


----------



## ABDO ALRZAG (30 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة المشاركين 
اول مرة اشترك فى ملتقى 
فى النت 
انشاء الله يكون لى فائدة لى لتحصيل العلم 
فى تخصص المساحة الارضية والبحرية 
شكر أ 
السلام عليكم


----------



## maher-mohamed (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان اجد طريقه استخراج الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد للتعامل مع التوتال استيشن والليزب المستخدم فى ذلك ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)

توجد عدة ملاحقات برامج موجوده في المنتدي 
وفي المنتديا الاخري لاستخرج الاحداثيات ادخل علي الرابط الاتي 
http://www.awsgis.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207


----------



## معتصم ابو المصري (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم هل لكم ان تشرحوا لي عن مشروع جسر وطريق من بداية المشروع الى النهاية.
رجلء رجاء رجاء حيث ان الامر في منتهى الاهمية


----------



## mohamad survey (2 يوليو 2009)

الاخ المهندس دفع الله هجو السلام عليكم معاك اخوك محمد عبد القادر الدفعة 86 جامعة السودان


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يوليو 2009)

mohamad survey قال:


> الاخ المهندس دفع الله هجو السلام عليكم معاك اخوك محمد عبد القادر الدفعة 86 جامعة السودان


 مرحبا اخي محمد انا تحت امرك 
وباراك الله فيك

انا خريج بكالريوس جامعة السودان 1999


----------



## نورا-83 (3 يوليو 2009)

كثير منا يحصل له عدم استغلال للوقت عند العمل المساحي فهل اتباع الخطوات التالية تقلل من نسبة الخطأ شكرا لك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يوليو 2009)

نورا-83 قال:


> كثير منا يحصل له عدم استغلال للوقت عند العمل المساحي فهل اتباع الخطوات التالية تقلل من نسبة الخطأ شكرا لك


 الخطوات السابقة تقلل المجهود والوقت
بل تجعل العمل المساحي سهل
باراك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يوليو 2009)

معتصم ابو المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم هل لكم ان تشرحوا لي عن مشروع جسر وطريق من بداية المشروع الى النهاية.
> رجلء رجاء رجاء حيث ان الامر في منتهى الاهمية


 
موضوع كبير ويحتاج لوقت كبير 
لكنك لي موضوع في المنتدي بعنوان
انشاء طريق مساحيا 
ان شاء الله افيدك
وان شاء الله حاول في الايام القادمة اطرح موضوعك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## محمد السيد شوقى (4 يوليو 2009)

تمااااااااااااااام الله ينور يا بشمهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Eng:aly (5 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا استاذنا 

عمل رائع جدا ومجهود كبير 

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## هد هد (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو مدي بي برنامج حساب المساحه الكنتوريه


----------



## hamoda210 (8 يوليو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ahmadj5 (9 يوليو 2009)

يا رائع انت تشرح بسلاسة و يسر مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صقر العايد (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذناوالف شكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيكم جميعا
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## كوكو888 (12 يوليو 2009)

شكر ا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## elk5ateb30 (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين جميعا elkhateb.30


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ahmed.sa29 (15 يوليو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 يوليو 2009)




----------



## mostafacourageous (15 يوليو 2009)

انا بتقدم بالشكر الى الاخ الفاضل على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mostafacourageous (15 يوليو 2009)

انابتقدم الى الاخ الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 يوليو 2009)




----------



## احمد 200 (21 يوليو 2009)

[مرحبا هذا جزء من مشروع طرق:1:


----------



## د كمال (22 يوليو 2009)

كم انت مبدع يابروف
لك التحية


----------



## اكرم جبار (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرات جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## م / عثمان (25 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي على هالمبذول الرائع وعلى هالمعلومات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يوليو 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## صلاح ربيع (26 يوليو 2009)

فعلا انت بالفعل رجل المنتدى 2009


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يوليو 2009)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## nasserphone (2 أغسطس 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرااخي العزيز_


----------



## مجدي1963 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو من الأخوة المشرفين شرح طريقة عمل جهاز سوكيا set2x


----------



## الخطيم (2 أغسطس 2009)

عندي احداثيات موقع واريد معرفة المساحة الاضلاع والكلية علي البرنابج اوتوكادارجو توضيح الشرح المناسب


----------



## khattab888 (8 أغسطس 2009)

عن جد معلومات جدا مفيدة شكرا والله زيدك علم ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمرو محمد كريم (8 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم اكرم المسلمين اجمعين ...................أمين


----------



## s_aldin (9 أغسطس 2009)

تقوم الحضارات على اكتاف رجالاتها وتنهض العقول بأقوالهم . وفقك ربي وسدد خطاك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن محمد حسن ع (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## mo_bakr (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا _ أربد معرفة كيف يتم عمل توجية للخريطة أو لاى رسم على الأوتوكاد


----------



## Z e i a D (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكراا ليك 
دي اول مشاركه ليا في المنتدى 
موضوع متميز


----------



## خضير شده (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورين اخي العزيز


----------



## ziad515 (22 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير
*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير
​*


----------



## هندسة بغداد (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اذا عندك شي اخوية على استعمالات المحترفة لجهاز لفل وهل هناك كتب عربية لهذا الجهاز


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## futa_eng (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على كل ماتقدمه من معلومات _بارك الله فيك_


----------



## samah3 (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك واستفدت منك كتيييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود العبود (31 أغسطس 2009)

_اشكر جزيل الشكر اخي دفع الله _
_والحقيقة موضوعك شيق وجميل _
_الله يجزاك الخير _
_انا مشترك جديد والحمد لله انو شاركت بمثل هالمنتدى _
_لانو صراحة جميل جدا _
_تقبل مروري ودمت بخير_


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## محمدصالح علي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزتك الله خير وكثر الله من امثالك ...حهد جبار


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## مختار العديني (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته شهر كريم وأسأل الله ان يعيدة على الأمة بخير وبركات
أرجوا من سيادتكم التكرم بعرض صورلجهاز توتل أستيشن 407 مع خالص التحية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## مختار العديني (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اتمنا من الأخوة المهندسين العرب عرض صور الأجهزة المساحيه عند الشرح أو 
عرض صور محا كة للأجهزة المساحيه اللأكترونية وبذات جهاز توتل أستيشن ليكا 407


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مختار العديني قال:


> السلام عليكم اتمنا من الأخوة المهندسين العرب عرض صور الأجهزة المساحيه عند الشرح أو
> عرض صور محا كة للأجهزة المساحيه اللأكترونية وبذات جهاز توتل أستيشن ليكا 407



اخي مختار 
اسف للتاخير
ودا رابط 407 
http://depositfiles.com/files/l4y6ygz21


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed_201 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لنا ولك


----------



## abdotena1 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## medhat omar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## كيكي تويتي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر من حضرتكم هده المبادره ولو سمحت ممكن نكمل باقي المعلومات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ان شاء الله في الايام القادمة
باراك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_201 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وغفر الله لنا ولك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أكتوبر 2009)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وجدي الأغبري (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 أكتوبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور وماقصرت ​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

* باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## kesbah (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات) فلك بكل واحد حسنه*​


----------



## خليل بزطامي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا مشكور و جازاك الله خيرا على المجهودات المبدولة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 أكتوبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bito77 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب المبارك وبارك لك فيه نحن وانت يارب


----------



## bito77 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب المبارك وبارك لك فيه نحن وانت يارب


----------



## المهندس المجد (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع يابا شا


----------



## مهندس_باسم (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الافادة الجميلة 
لكن عندى سؤال ماهى الخطوات لاساسية للرفع المساحى بجهاز الليفيل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الخطوات الاساسية لرفع المساحة level هي : 
- التاكد من دقة الجهاز 
- التاكد من ان نقاط الربيرو سليمة 
- البدا من نقطة معلومة المنسوب والانتهاء في نقطة معلومة المنسوب
- تصحيح المناسيب


----------



## elumama2009 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

حلو


----------



## احمد فكرت احمد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات ولكن ارجوا ان تذكر كل شي بتفصيل ونريد مسائل وجداول رياصيه وامثله ان امكن


----------



## الزعانين (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فبكم على المعلومات المبسطة


----------



## Hassan_mo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يزيدك ويكرمك ويجعلك من المنتصرين


----------



## Hassan_mo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_موضوع رائع منتهي البساطة والتوضيح_


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

هل هنك دوره فى التوتال استيشن فى المنتدى


----------



## nile bird (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## shaheb mm (5 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.ketchum.org/bridges.html 
 '''جسر برج لندن''' 


























هو مشروع تم اعتماد المخططات الخاصة به​يبلغ اجمالي ارتفاعه 310م​وعدد الطوابق 101 منها 3 بدروم​متعدد الاستخدامات​​المصمم Renzo Piano​المطور Sellar Property Group​ 
جسر البرج هو جسر معلق في مدينة لندن يربط بين ضفتي نهر التايمز قرب برج لندن حيث انه سبب تسمية الجسر باسم جسر البرج كما يعتبر الجسر أحد معالم مدينة لندن و أحد أعلى الجسور ارتفاعاً فيها.
تصميم الجسر
في عام 1876م شكلت لجنة خاصة لايجاد حل لمشكلة عبور نهر التايمز و لمواجهة الزيادة في النشاط التجاري و حركة التنقل حيث قامت اللجنة بعمل مسابقة لافضل تصميم لانشاء جسر يربط ضفتي نهر التايمز و يحل مشكلة عبور النهر مع مراعاة تلبية التوسع المستقبلي في حركة التنقل ، حيث فاز تصميم المهندس جوهن ولف باري بمسابقة تصميم الجسر حيث كانت فكرة التصميم تعتمد على شكل الميزان.
تم الاسترجاع من "
اقوئ موقع جسور
http://www.ketchum.org/bridges.html


----------



## shaheb mm (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## برق الشمال10 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورونريد المزيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اكرم جبار (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ونحتاج الى خطوات تطبيقها في الحقل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اكرم جبار قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات ونحتاج الى خطوات تطبيقها في الحقل



انا تحت امرك


----------



## essslam_hw (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك رجوا الاستمرار حتى تعم الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك.


----------



## نبيلةنبيلة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته شكرا علي هذا المنتدي الرائع فعلا و على جميع المواضيع
نبيلة


----------



## لوجييينا (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*مساء الخير*

مساء الخير يابشمهندسين وربنا يوفقكم كلكم بس انا كنت عايزة اعرف هو حضرتكم خرجين هندسة ولا اداب مساحة سورى بس انا بسئل انا اول مرة اتكلم هنا ولسة مشتركة حالا انا اداب مساحة وعايزة يكون عندى فكرة واكتسب معلومات عن العمل فيها نفسى اشتغل بشهاتى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 نوفمبر 2009)

نحن خريجي هندسة
ولكن معنا كثير من الاخوة خريجي اداب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## basheerhoseen (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

* باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الجغرافى الناجح (18 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ف اداب مساحه واريد الانضمام والاستفاده اخوانى


----------



## الجغرافى الناجح (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بك اخي الكريم في منتداك 
ونحن تحت امرك


----------



## سعيدمنصور (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد مصطفى سالم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حماده منير (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزال الله كل الخير وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخ دفع الله وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## abo dala3 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كتييير حلو معانو بالمختصر و كان شرحك كتيير سرييع بس كتيير good


----------



## حماده منير (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك


----------



## new daz (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد ممتاز بارك الله فيك ... 
( تعليق خارج الموضوع ):: توقيعك جارح بعض الشيء ..
تحياتي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 ديسمبر 2009)

خارج الموضوع برضو 

دا مثل عندنا في السودان كناية عن الجهد المبذول 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخ دفع الله على الموضوع المميز الذي يلخص موضوع مهم لكل مهندس مساحة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 ديسمبر 2009)

_باراك الله فيك _
_وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا صدق الذي قال أنت رجل المنتدى لعام 2009 ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ونحن في خدمة المساحة


----------



## امحمد الدرويش (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## amjadgis (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي*

عندي سؤال : توجد منطقة في بلدي تقع في زونين 39-40 وإذا عندي احداثيات في احد الزونين هل استطيع ان اوقعها في الأخروما هي الخطوات.:11:


----------



## عبد الرحمن الجبور (10 ديسمبر 2009)

عندي جهاز total station نوع leica tca 1100 هل من احد عندة شرح بالعربي كيف استعمالة من الالف الي الياء مشكورين اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد بالمنتدي دليل لجهاز 1100 لايكا 
اكتب لايكا 1100 في البحث داخل المنتدي وانشاء الله تجد الدليل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

amjadgis قال:


> عندي سؤال : توجد منطقة في بلدي تقع في زونين 39-40 وإذا عندي احداثيات في احد الزونين هل استطيع ان اوقعها في الأخروما هي الخطوات.:11:


 
الاخ الكريم سؤالك تم تحويله للدكتور جمعة داود وان شاء الله تجد الاجابة في موضوع حوار مفتوح مع د جمعة


----------



## سمكو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مزن محمود (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## abdelhamid68 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

...جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم*


----------



## hamidbabiker (26 ديسمبر 2009)

atlub min hago kaif namal leveling b allevel wa shkl aljadwal kaif


----------



## hamidbabiker (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*level*

show me how to make level


----------



## midochenko (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساعد 1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## ابوعمار3 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعده كيف استورد صوره من برنامج جوجل ارض الى الاتوكاد بمقياس رسم


----------



## عبدالحمن الجوكر (1 يناير 2010)

الخطوات الاخري بشرح مفصل غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## سموال (1 يناير 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله رب العالمين 
الاخواه الاعزاء الرجاء تمليكنا المعلومات الصحيحه وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## سموال (1 يناير 2010)

:1::20:اذا ارتا ان تكون مساح ناجح عليكة بالصبر وحب المساحة نفسها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوخليل85 (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك نفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يناير 2010)

ابوخليل85 قال:


> بارك الله فيك نفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين



جزاك الله خيرا 
اخي ابو خليل


----------



## شاهر خليل احمد (3 يناير 2010)

اريد معرف رصف وتشيد مواد الطرق1


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يناير 2010)

شاهر خليل احمد قال:


> اريد معرف رصف وتشيد مواد الطرق1


الطرق تتكون من عدة طبقات لكل طبقة موصفات خاصة بها والطبقات التي يتكون منها الطريق هي : 
- طبقة الردميات embankment : وهي طبقة تتكون من عدة طبقات وتكون دائما من المواد المحلية 
وهي طبقة لمعالجة طبواغرافية الطريق 
- طبقة الاساس المساعد subbase : وهي طبقة تكون من مواد محسنة ولها موصفات محددة 
- طبقة الاساس base : وهي الطبقة الاساسية للطريق وهي تكون من مواد محسنة ولها موصفات محدد


----------



## شاهر خليل احمد (3 يناير 2010)

رصف وتشيد مواد الطرق


----------



## همام بن القاسم (4 يناير 2010)

*صوت شكر*

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين كل الشكر عل هذه الدروس وربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

 وهيا لنصل بهندسة المساحة الى القمة


----------



## د كمال (4 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
دائما مواضيعيك قيمة


----------



## molathm elqudah (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بعلمك وذادك من فضله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يناير 2010)

د كمال قال:


> باراك الله فيك
> دائما مواضيعيك قيمة


د كمال جزاك الله خيرا 
نحن سعداء بمرورك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يناير 2010)

molathm elqudah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بعلمك وذادك من فضله


مشكور علي المشاركة القيمة 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## هاجس اليمن (6 يناير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككوووووووووررررر


----------



## محمد عبدالحميد جبر (8 يناير 2010)

ارجو افادتنا دائما والاستمرار بالشرح الوافي


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (9 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الرائعة*​


----------



## حماده النجم (10 يناير 2010)

فعلا كلام جميل بس ممكن توضيح اكتر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يناير 2010)

هاجس اليمن قال:


> مشششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككوووووووووررررر


 هاجس اليمن جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يناير 2010)

محمد عبدالحميد جبر قال:


> ارجو افادتنا دائما والاستمرار بالشرح الوافي


 اخ محمد ان شاء الله عند حسن ظنكم 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يناير 2010)

boumehdi.khaled قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الرائعة*​


 باراك الله فيك 
وان شاء الله تجد المفيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يناير 2010)

حماده النجم قال:


> فعلا كلام جميل بس ممكن توضيح اكتر


 اخ حمادة ان شاء الله هناك شرح وافي لكل خطوة 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## بلواي (16 يناير 2010)

حلو كتير يعطيك العافية


----------



## ANAN FOQAHA` (16 يناير 2010)

:1:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يناير 2010)

بلواي قال:


> حلو كتير يعطيك العافية



باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (18 يناير 2010)

نريد مثالا ىعمليا اخي اتلاعزيز ياريت لو مشروع كبير وشكرا على جهودك


----------



## انور الشويات (18 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان موضوع المساحة بشكل هو علم واسع ولا اعتقد انه يمكن توضيح وشرح هذا الموضوع بشكل ملائم واعطاء حقه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2010)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> نريد مثالا ىعمليا اخي اتلاعزيز ياريت لو مشروع كبير وشكرا على جهودك


اخ محمد 
ان شاء الله يكون عندنا دراسة حالة لهذا الموضوع قريبا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2010)

انور الشويات قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ان موضوع المساحة بشكل هو علم واسع ولا اعتقد انه يمكن توضيح وشرح هذا الموضوع بشكل ملائم واعطاء حقه


المساحة علم واسع ونحن هنا تحدثنا عن الجانب العملي للمساحة في خطوط عريضة 
اتمني ان تكون لك اضافات مميزة 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (24 يناير 2010)

*المساحه*

انا عاوز اكون مساح واضرع الواطه صباح صباح والبغالطني فيكم حقو راح


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

ربنا يحقق امانيك 
ويوفقك


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ومشكور على المعلومات


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

Thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو ابعاد (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى وجعلك من الصادقين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sabra_surveyor (13 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## mohammedaldeeb (14 فبراير 2010)

موفق ومشكور على هذه المعلومات الطيبة وأنا طالب ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*


----------



## taiba (18 فبراير 2010)

جهد ممتاز
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*


----------



## بهاءالتهامى (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكر للدكتور احمد*

الشكرلله وبارك الله فيك و:28:ذادك من علم الله​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 فبراير 2010)

امين امين امين


----------



## ezy_sh (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عياد أبراهيم (19 فبراير 2010)

انا محتاج معلومات عن الاجهزة المساحية وكيف التعامل معها علماً بانى اكتسب معلومات فى مستوى متوسط وعام


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 فبراير 2010)

_في الملتقي يوجد منتدي يسمي الموسوعة الهندسية 
في هذه الموسوعة قسم خاص بهندسةالمساحة والطرق 
يوجد موضوع شامل عن جميع الاجهزة المساحية_


----------



## walid00 (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة جزاك الله الخير كله وبارك الله فى موضوعك القيم والمفيد


----------



## أحمد كامل طه (23 فبراير 2010)

نشكركم على مجهوداتكم و نسأل أن يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## tigar man (26 فبراير 2010)

*احمد على*

بارك الله فيك ويارب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمادة المهدى (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 فبراير 2010)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ط السيناوني (27 فبراير 2010)

احسنت موضوع ممتاز أخوك المهندس زهير السيناوني


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة ع المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير والى الامام دائما


----------



## براهيم71 (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع بس بدي اتعلم كيف امسح قطعة ارض او طريق وما هي الكتب والاجهزه التي استخدمها مع الشكر


----------



## hisham sami (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## farhan76 (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (9 مارس 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abu_mdni (10 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد حمد الدلح (11 مارس 2010)

اريد برنامج استخراج الاحداثيات


----------



## elmasri19 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## صقار1 (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم؟
هذه الطريقة مثل عمل الجيلوجي بالحقل من المعطيات والفرضيات!!
جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## el hatash (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى على الاستفاده


----------



## حارث وقيع الله (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حارث وقيع الله (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yga (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saher1234 (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmmoud gamal (26 مارس 2010)

جعلك الله من الآمنين أن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## odwan (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## sayedrashad50 (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

الطرق تتكون من عدة طبقات لكل طبقة موصفات خاصة بها والطبقات التي يتكون منها الطريق هي : 
- طبقة الردميات embankment : وهي طبقة تتكون من عدة طبقات وتكون دائما من المواد المحلية 
وهي طبقة لمعالجة طبواغرافية الطريق 
- طبقة الاساس المساعد subbase : وهي طبقة تكون من مواد محسنة ولها موصفات محددة 
- طبقة الاساس base : وهي الطبقة الاساسية للطريق وهي تكون من مواد محسنة ولها موصفات محدد


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

ممكن شرح كامل استلام الارض الطبيعية وتسليم الارض الطبيعية فى الطرق
ممكن شرح كامل استلام الارض الطبيعية وتسليم الارض الطبيعية فى الطرق
ممكن شرح كامل استلام الارض الطبيعية وتسليم الارض الطبيعية فى الطرق


----------



## aboterika (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 أبريل 2010)

eng mahmoud2010 قال:


> ممكن شرح كامل استلام الارض الطبيعية وتسليم الارض الطبيعية فى الطرق
> ممكن شرح كامل استلام الارض الطبيعية وتسليم الارض الطبيعية فى الطرق
> ممكن شرح كامل استلام الارض الطبيعية وتسليم الارض الطبيعية فى الطرق



عملية ليست عملية استلام وتسلم وانما هي عند فتح مسار الطريق نحتاج لقراءة الارض الطبيعية لتساعدنا في مابعد في تحديد عدد الطبقات المراد ردمها او قطعها وبالتالي عن طريقها تتم معرفة كميات الردم والقطع في الطبيعية 
والمرجع الاساسي في كيفية القراءة هو القطاع العرضي للطريق 
فمثلا تكون 10 متر شمال و3.6 شمال و منتصف الطريق و 3.6 متر يمين و10 متر يمين 
وهكذا حسب التصميم القطاع العرضي للطريق


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما لينتفع به الجميع


----------



## ismiel306_2010 (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور أخى الفاضل على هذا العمل الجيد ... وأتمنى أن تشرح لنا كيفية إستخدام التيودوليت بصفة خاصة كتطبيق للهندسة المدنية من أول المشروع لآخره أخوك أبو عبد الرحمن المصرى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله موضوع المباني
نفرد له موضوع قائم بذاته


----------



## Mr.KeLanY (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ... تسلم الايادى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يونيو 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر1974 (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك رجوا الاستمرار حتى تعم الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يونيو 2010)

ان شاء الله معكم وبكم 
تكون الاستمرارية


----------



## شريف ميرو (20 يونيو 2010)

:20:اشكرك على الموضوع المهم ولكن اطلب منك كيفيه الشرح الواضح لجهاز توتل ستيشن توبكن gts753


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يونيو 2010)

انا اسف اخي شريف 
لم اعمل بهذا الجهاز


----------



## م/عبدالله العطوي (20 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## fadel1400 (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هاي المعلومات ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يونيو 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تسلم اخى الكريم


----------



## شريف ميرو (12 يوليو 2010)

خالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لكل من يساهم فى نشر اى معلومات عن الاعمال المساحيه والاجهزه والبرامج تحياتى للجميع :75::75: شريف النشار:75::75::75:


----------



## khalilll (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شباب عندي جهاز gps تبكون فل اوبشن للبيع بسعر مغري 
الاتصال خليل الوكاع


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فرج أقليلون (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## شريف ميرو (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس ونشكر جهودك الرائعه فى رفعه ورقى العمل المساحى حتى نتواصل دائما ونتعلم كثيرا فى العمل الشيق الا وهو العمل المساحى شريف النشار


----------



## obaidaz (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو توضيح الفرق بين المسح بإستخدام المحطة الشاملة وبين المسح بإستخدام الـ gps وما هي مميزات كل منهما 
وشكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الطيبة التي تقدمة بها.


----------



## alkaisar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كمال المجالي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز : ارجو من اي مهندس يعمل بعمل ميداني الاهنمام بالتفاصيل البسيطه والادوات كالقلم والمسطره وجميع المخططات الازمه وكذلك الاهتمام بالاجهزه ودقنها والفحص شبه اليومي لها وخصوصا الاجهزه الالكترونيه والاهتمام بها بشكل خاص حيث يعتمد المساح عليها بشكل كلي وهنا الخطوره عندما يكون هناك اي خلل علما ان الاخطاء الكبيره يمكن رصدها وملاحظتها بينما الصغيره لايمكن ملاحظتها بسهوله


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مع خالص الشكر للأستاذ دفع الله على هذا المجهود, و أتساءل عن سبب وجود الفرق الذي ذكرته أثناء عملية التوجيه ( يصل لغاية 30 سم ) أي الفرق بين القيم المعطاة مكتبياً و القيم المقاسة حقلياً؟​


----------



## سعيد ناصف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بكل الحب والوفاء أهنيىء السادة أعضاء المنتدى بقدوم العام الهجرى الجديد أعادة اللة على الأمة الأسلامية بالخير


----------



## omar shebl (22 يناير 2011)

المؤمن كالغيث أينما حل نفع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يناير 2011)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حربى السيد محمد (26 يناير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك
وجعلك اللة عونا لنا
جزاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

جعلك الله من الآمنين أن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 مارس 2011)

امين امين امين


----------



## علي الجرجري (28 مارس 2011)

الله يكثر خيركم:16:


----------



## محمد الفجال (19 أبريل 2011)

ممكن شرح لهذا الجهاز leica builder R300 m power


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 أبريل 2011)

لايوجد لدي شرح لهذا البرنامج


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (31 مايو 2011)

ممكن الشرح يكون مبسط وموضح اكتر


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 يونيو 2011)

اسأل الله رب العرش العظيم ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسانتك ان شاء الله


----------



## القصر الذهبي (21 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة جدا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sdfff (15 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed056789 (24 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزاك خير ويسعدك دنيا واخره


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (25 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك وانا اضم صوتى بانك رجل المنتدي


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## الأمير ع (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 سبتمبر 2011)

باراك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد الفجال (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله ألف الف خير*


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع و سوف أرد على مجال أستفادتى


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا غالى


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراَ ​


----------



## mostafa essa (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود اكثر من رائع تستحق عليه كل تقدير


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (15 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر


----------



## salaheldeen (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم ازاى اظبط سكيل فكتورى على توتال سكيا 500


----------



## أبوتقي (21 يناير 2012)

مشكور علي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## أبوتقي (21 يناير 2012)

*gts 753*

ده شرح الجهاز أرجو ان اكون ساعدتك بأي شئ


----------



## حماده النجم (22 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## youssef00088 (22 يناير 2012)

والله جهد رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## salaheldeen (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك بس ده تبكون وانا عاوز سكيا


----------



## حيدر المدني (23 يناير 2012)

الله يوفقك ان شالله


----------



## المساح محمد (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## timo0 (1 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من اعضاء المنتدى شرح وافى بالفيديو لجهاز التودوليت


----------



## ahmed sodan (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الرائعة


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررا




بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## mahmood17 (22 فبراير 2012)

دليل استخدام سوكيا 2x.مشكورين مأجورين


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (22 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك على التوضيح بين العمل المكتبى والعمل الميدانى


----------



## م/غيلان (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز ارجو منك عمل مثال للتسقيط بواسطه جهاز المحطات المتكامله حتى لو مثل بسيط رجاءا وياريت جهاز التوب كون


----------



## saeed1000 (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة \


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## sniper2000 (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1احمد (9 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراوجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين مجهود رائعجدا ذادك الله علا*



دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> كتابة تقرير العمل:
> كتابة تقرير عن اعمال المساحة التي قمنا بها جزء اصيل من اعمال المساحة بل عمل مساحة بدون تقرير هو عملا ناقص
> التقرير يفيد الذي ياتون من بعدنا ليوضح لهم مافعلنا نحن ويجب ان يشتمل التقرير علي الاتي :
> 
> ...


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (13 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر لاهنت


----------



## abosima (17 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125255.html#ixzz23l42RFWL

​لقد استفدت منك كثيرا 

جزاك الله ألف الف خير


----------



## أبو أحمد. (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كم انت عظيم باشمهندس دفع الله بارك الله في جهود ودائما رأسنا مرفوع بيكم وبأمثالك يارب السودان ماينضب من أمثالك


----------



## كاسرنون (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وانشاء الله المزيد من الابداع


----------



## hamada9930 (13 أغسطس 2015)

*ملاحظه*

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (14 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------

